

Common Java exceptions (funny version) - neuhaus
http://rymden.nu/exceptions.html

======
beat
It's missing SQLException, one of the more gloriously broken bits in Java.
Everything that you might ever do with a database, no matter what it is,
throws SQLException.

I suppose you could just consider SQLException a superclass of all other
exceptions. Any exception can be cast to SQLException to insure that there's
no useful information in it.

------
pashakym
FileNotFoundException A carpenter should always know where his tools are.

I prefer : "Where is my key?" (6:30AM)

